# Diatomaceous earth for beetle control



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I have some DE and was wondering how to apply it. Is it dangerous to the bees, or just the beetles? Does it need to be applied in such a way that the bees absolutely can't come in contact with it?


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

DE is used as a pesticide because of its sharp edges. if you look at it in a microscope it is tiny sharp shapes that get between the plates of exoskeleton and mechanically eat a hole in it and then the insect dies from dehydration. It will kill your bees and your mites and if it dosen't kill the bees it will severly stunt their growth.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

DE is sometimes used in shb traps as a substitute for the oil normally used. It will kill beetles...and bees.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like grease and honey in a thin CD box is the way to go. Plus boric acid, maybe.


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

Strong hives are the best treatment for SHB


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

If my hives were any stronger they'd be at the Olympics. I just want to keep it that way.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

If you think putting something deadly in a beetle trap will prevent contact and killing your bees, you missed the big die off in a Florida commercial apiary. Bless his heart. He used to brag about putting it in the hives at the bee meeting. Word of caution, years of experience and number of hives does not prevent stupidity.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> He used to brag about putting it in the hives....


What was "it"?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Fipronil, roach bait


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I would not treat the hive with anything toxic to the bees unless there are no other options. If your bees are strong now, take note of the beetles and try to form a allowable "beetle number" for your hive. 
Would you say it is fairly constant?
When you perceive that number increasing, then consider treating.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good approach. I've been less attentive to the hives as a whole lately due to family medical issues taking a lot of time. I hope that will wane oon.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Think of it as crawling on broken glass. Not toxic like poisons, but more of a physical threat. I put it more heavily around the sides and back, but lighter in the landing path of the bees. I just started putting it under the hive thinking that the SHB larvae falling out of my screened bottom would be killed. I also have some nematodes being delivered tomorrow, 7/26, and they are suppose to take care of them in the ground during larvae/pupae stage. News at 11 on the war update.....


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Wouldn't the DE do a number on the nematodes too? It's used to kill intestinal parasites in chickens.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

My thought on that is the DE in on the surface and the nematodes are below the surface, and they may be small enough so they are not affected by the DE, hopefully.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think their size would protect them - diatoms are pretty small. But maybe the physical separation would be effective - I gather the beetle larvae burrow down?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It's only harms them if they come in contact with it. It gets into their trachea and shreds it.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

KelpticFest;830873 I gather the beetle larvae burrow down?[/QUOTE said:


> That is my understanding.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

What nematodes have been shown to be effective against SHB larva/pupae?


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnBeeMan said:


> What nematodes have been shown to be effective against SHB larva/pupae?


I am hoping the following one does the job, it sounded like the closest one to take care of the larvae/grubs in the soil. I am also going to put them on my raised bed gardens to take care of other grubs. No evidence, but I am giving a shot. If successful I will report it.

http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/NemAttack-Nematodes-Feltiae


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I see that we need to kill the beetles for now, but ultimately we need to have the conditions in the hive and with the bees themselves correct as to not be affected by a pest. 

If you get a cut in the same place every day, would you put on a band aid repeatedly or stop getting cut to start with.? 
Personally I think we should be asking why are the bees infected? There are a multitude of factors that play into that, and create either the good or bad environment for pests.
that's my two cents ...do I get any change?


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I placed an order for Heterorhabditis indica. It listed SHBs as one of its effective targets.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnBeeMan said:


> I placed an order for Heterorhabditis indica. It listed SHBs as one of its effective targets.


I missed that in my research. Who did you order from? A link to the item you ordered would help me get there faster.
Thanks in advance.

Update; found one:
http://www.bugsforgrowers.com/products/heterorhabditis-indica


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.bugsforgrowers.com/products/heterorhabditis-indica


----------

